# Sisson 41



## Sturgeon (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi all - I'm looking to get a couple new lures this year and I am trying to get my hands on a couple Sisson 41s that I've read so much about. Any idea where they can be ordered online? I checked www.leesissonlures.com but I didn't find a "41" - they all had names, "Big Sisson," etc.

I also read some info on rigging them specifically for muskie - any suggestions on treble size upgrades, etc? I read something about beafing up the lip but that might be too in-depth for me - do any OGF guys modify them and sell them on ebay or something like that?

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

I have never used them but if you send him an email (the address is on his site) he can fill you in.


----------



## LEADOFFMAN (Aug 9, 2004)

Check with esoxhunter, I bought 2 from the Gander Mnt. store he works at and he modified them for me.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

where you located sturgeon ?
I sell them from Gander Mountain in Reynoldsburg (near columbus). I can modify as many as you want if you give me a couple days notice. I upgrade the split rings and upgrade the lip. I anchor the lip to the body with finishing nails and two-part epoxy. Lee has been putting better hooks on the #41 lately, so I've been leaving them alone. They handled a 20+ pounder for me this past summer. If you want to upgrade hooks, Gamakatsu #2 work fine.
The #41 really is a 'go-to' bait for me now. I always have at least one dragging behind the boat


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

and if the lip isn't modified, this could happen to you!
luckily, the fish was in the net before this happened








after closer inspection of this picture, thos are Gama #2's on this particular lure. I can use those if you want, but there will be an additional cost.


----------



## chappy (Aug 16, 2006)

how much and can you ship them ?


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

$5.49 for the lure
$.99 for the split rings
$couple extra to upgrade hooks
$.99 for epoxy
never looked into shipping, but $6 should cover 4 or 5 lures

never done them as mail order before. PM me for more info


----------



## Sturgeon (Oct 6, 2005)

EsoxHunter - Thanks for the info and advice. I particularly liked the detailed illustrations you posted on doing the mods in the new post - pretty ingenious. It looks pretty straightforward and I'll give it a shot, especially because I'm up in Cleveland. I have a "Deep Diving Ticker" (No. 41-281) that I picked up at Petersburg Marina at Leesvile Lake last year. It dives to 18 Ft. I'm quite certain that this is the "41" that everyone refers to - is that correct? It's a 3 inch crank like the one shown in your pictures. 

One other thing that I need help with - the Gander Mountain up here (Twinsburg) doesn't stock any. Is it possible to have a few sent from your store in Reynoldsburg to the Twinsburg store? I would just order some online but I can't tell for sure which version of the lure I'm looking at (can't find anywhere that refers to it as "41"). Don't want to invest money in the wrong stock if you know what I mean.

Thanks again!


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

How is the tuning aspect when done with the process? only one way to find out guess ill give it a shot this weekend alum is open so guess its time to find out
________
TERIOS


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

most of the pinned lures require no tuning. I have to tune maybe 1 out of 4. I believe this has more to do with accidently bending the eye while changing split rings than adding pins to the body and lip.


----------



## esox62 (May 19, 2006)

monster shads are famous for this too. i drill a hole thru top of bait , thru lip but not thru bottom of bait. insert a nail and epoxy in. have had no problems with the bait running true.


----------

